# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Կիմ Երիցյանը

## Smokie

Դեկտեմբերի 26-ին, 80 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է Հայաստանի ժողովրդական արտիստ Կիմ Երիցյանը՝ բոլորին քաջ հայտնի տիրացու Կիրակոսը: :Cray:  Ժողովուրդը սիրում էր նրան եւ գնահատում: :Sad:

----------

aerosmith (30.12.2010), erexa (31.12.2010), Inna (30.12.2010), Malxas (30.12.2010), Moonwalker (30.12.2010), Դարք (30.12.2010), Հարդ (30.12.2010), Պոզիտրոն (30.12.2010)

----------


## ivy

Լավ դերասան էր: Աստված հոգին լուսավորի:

----------


## Gayl

Ցավակցություններս նրա ընտանիքին:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ցավակցում եմ, իրոք, լավ դերասան էր:

----------


## Moonwalker

Էէէ՜, լավն էր պապին: :Cry: 
Ցավակցում եմ:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Կորուստը մեծ է: Լավ դերասան էր ափսոս:

----------


## Morg

Իմացել եմ ինքը բանակումի միջի Համբարձումի պապինա հա?

----------

Պոզիտրոն (31.12.2010)

----------


## Valentina

Շատ էի սիրում Կիմ Երիցյանին, լավ դերասան էր, ափսոս, ցավում եմ:  :Sad:

----------


## Tianshi

Էհհ ինչպես կասեր Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը` լավագույն տղերքը հեռանում են :Sad:  ... ցավակցում եմ ((((

----------


## aerosmith

Սերնդափոխությունը անխուսափելի է նույնիսկ արվեստի բնագավառում…
Ցավակցում եմ նրա հարազատներին...

----------

Chilly (30.12.2010), Պոզիտրոն (31.12.2010)

----------

